# sweet set up



## APBcustoms (Jan 23, 2015)

check out this killer technique





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=712588632191936

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Jan 23, 2015)

It doesn't do anything when I click on it...is it a video?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 23, 2015)

TimR said:


> It doesn't do anything when I click on it...is it a video?



It is a video it works from s computer not from a phone it seems


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 23, 2015)

@Kevin can you help I'm a simpleton


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 23, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> It is a video it works from s computer not from a phone it seems


 It is not working from my PC either.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2015)

It's working for me. It's a FB embed so it may not work for anyone who doesn't have a FB account and is not logged in, or who does and is, but doesn't have approval from your page. Another reason FB sux like I said lol. It's not a problem with WB.

If you can find that video on YT it will work for everyone.


----------



## TimR (Jan 23, 2015)

I logged into FB and it still isn't working. I guess issue is the latter... who does and is, but doesn't have approval from your page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2015)

I posted this video on WWT years ago. let me try to find it on YT again . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2015)

Found it right away. Added it to Austin's original post.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks kevin!


----------



## TimR (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd never seen this guy...some seriously funny vids! The hummer is a classic!


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 23, 2015)

Red Green is a northern staple along with some other crazy people. 

Anyone ever listen to Da Yoopers Or Shad Rapp? Ice fish baby will be playing in the shanty tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 27, 2015)

Well that one worked far better than most of Red Greens ideas.


----------

